# URGENT.Need someone to look after a puppy untill january! GOOD PAY!



## Abbi Nolan (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, we are looking for someone to look after our 5 month old cyprus poodle puppy called pewee.
We moved to paphos,cyprus 8 months ago and found our little pewee in a field were someone had dumped her. we took her in and shes ever so lovely. Shes fully house trained,good temperment and great fun to be around.
We urgently need to go back to the uk,We want to take pewee with us but dont want her to go through the 6 month quarinteen.The laws change in january so we can come back and take her with us. Were desperatly need to find someone with a kind heart,and a loving home to take care of her until january.
we will pay a good rate.
If intrested please contact angela on 96437694 Thankyou.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My family has used a lady named Susan. I think her place is called the "Barking Mad Hotel." 

She dog sits in her home and dogs mingle together but she has them separated by size in different rooms of her house. They are allowed to sleep on sofas, chairs, rugs, wherever they like. They are let out a few times a day to play in garden. She asks for a deposit when you reserve a spot. She's quite thorough and takes down all the info about the dog such as what they are like, microchip number, vet you use, vaccinations, etc. and asks you to sign a form saying it's okay to take them to Dr. Inna if they get sick - Dr. Inna is a Russian vet and very good with animals who doesn't live too far from Susan. 

Susan is still based in Konia I believe and you will have to call her for her current rates. 

Telephone: 99181502 Skype: snoozeincyprus Email: [email protected]


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Correction - Sorry about this but the place is NOT in Konia it is Kili Village. Go up Mesogi Road towards Latchi and turn left just after Tasdha turnoff (just after the bus stop on left) at the top of hill. Must be old age setting in - at least both start with K so I have some justification for getting it wrong!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That explains why despite living in Konia I hadn't heard about her


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> That explains why despite living in Konia I hadn't heard about her


Yes, I should have realized my mistake right away. Kili makes more sense for a place like this. Some memory/mind enhancing supplements might be in order!


----------



## kpjazza (Nov 5, 2011)

*Looking after dog*



Abbi Nolan said:


> Hi, we are looking for someone to look after our 5 month old cyprus poodle puppy called pewee.
> We moved to paphos,cyprus 8 months ago and found our little pewee in a field were someone had dumped her. we took her in and shes ever so lovely. Shes fully house trained,good temperment and great fun to be around.
> We urgently need to go back to the uk,We want to take pewee with us but dont want her to go through the 6 month quarinteen.The laws change in january so we can come back and take her with us. Were desperatly need to find someone with a kind heart,and a loving home to take care of her until january.
> we will pay a good rate.
> If intrested please contact angela on 96437694 Thankyou.


Hi I would be able to care of your dog until 23 December if that would be of any help, I return to the UK for Christmas.

Janice


----------

